# Two Faced



## Fujidave (Feb 20, 2019)

X-T3 + XF 50mm f2 taken today.  Sooc too only a straighten.


----------



## CODYMAJ (Feb 20, 2019)

Assuming those clocks are lit at night, this would be an epic night shot, too!


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 20, 2019)

CODYMAJ said:


> Assuming those clocks are lit at night, this would be an epic night shot, too!



I don`t actually think they are lit up at night, which is a shame.


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice one Dave, you should write a letter requesting thay add lights so you can get some night shots.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 20, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Nice one Dave, you should write a letter requesting thay add lights so you can get some night shots.



Thanks Jeff, I agree but then I`d have to decide which X-T3 to take


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 20, 2019)

Shoot with one in each hand!


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 20, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Shoot with one in each hand!



Not a bad idea, could have the 35mm on one and the 90mm on the other.


----------

